# anybody wear a mouth guard? Looking for reccomendations



## pedro_sandchez (May 6, 2006)

So this might sound weird but I'm looking for a mouth guard to wear for DH and freeriding.
I have six porcelain veneers and five years of braces that need protecting. At 900 bucks a pop, I can't afford to risk breaking one. 
Since I've started hitting bigger jumps and drops and riding a lot harder, I'm looking to make sure I don't come up short on a double or go over the bars and end up costing myself a few grand in broken teeth. I wear a full face helmet but I'm not sure its enough.
Typical cheap mouth guards seem like they would inhibit breathing so I was just wondering if you anyone had any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

My dentist always tells me I should wear a mouthguard when I ride. He said I could wear my invisalign retainer, or those genereic rubber ones would work too.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

go to a sporting goods store and buy one...very cheap....if it has a "leash to connect to bars on helmet....just chop that off *AFTER* you mold it with hot water

lemon ones are nice


----------



## smalbikpro (Aug 3, 2006)

the full face helmet is made to protect your face and teeth, the main goal of a mouth guard is to prevent concussions. that being said,most dentists can make custom mouthguards that will cost up to $150, or you can go to any sports store and get a standard shock doctor boil and bite mouth guard for $15. pro football players, laxers etc dont wear any special mouthguard.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

I used something very similar to this playing lacrosse through high school. It served its purpose very well, I think its superior to the $1.95 cheapies acting as a better cushion

http://www.shockdoctor.com/product/gel-max-mouthguard.aspx


----------



## iridemtb (Mar 25, 2008)

Wear a full face helmet... A moto full face helmet. No worries than. And if you are hitting that big of drops and jumps, a moto helmet would be fitting anyways just as it is for harder freeride and downhill racing.


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

my friend chipped his tooth real bad just from his mouth rattling around on the DH


----------



## Ras Trent (Oct 4, 2009)

I've never seen anyone wearing a mouthguard while riding. One hard hit to my dome last year and I was spitting bits of tooth out for the next half hour. Talk about an easily avoidable situation! Now when I am going to be leaving the ground, I wear this. It doesn't inhibit your breathing at all, but don't try to talk with it in. Even the squirrels will laugh at you.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Ras Trent said:


> I've never seen anyone wearing a mouthguard while riding..


Check out the Statement video when Russ Morell (I think that's his name) takes a dirt nap and spits out his mouthguard. Of course he was doing a 25 ft. step down gap then missed the tranny and went 30 ft. to close to flat. Knocked his ass out!

To the OP, If you have a dentist who is willing to take an upper impression and pour it up in stone or give you a upper polysyloxane vinal impression of your mouth, send it to me. I own an orthodontic dental lab and make professional mouthguards everyday. Normally these cost 150-200 at the dentist but I would charge you a whole lot less (thinking 50-75$). You will have a choice of colors to

You can PM me or call Granite Orthodontic Labs at 949-702-0982, thanks


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

hey guys i need a nose guard, any recommendations?


----------



## bionicman (Nov 6, 2009)

+1 on shock doctors
I wear one while motorcycle riding but I dont ride extreme enough terrain for the push bike


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

A lot of BMX'ers are starting to wear them.. I've even seen a few riders use a mouthguard sans helmet which is very ironic.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Demodude said:


> Check out the Statement video when Russ Morell (I think that's his name) takes a dirt nap and spits out his mouthguard. Of course he was doing a 25 ft. step down gap then missed the tranny and went 30 ft. to close to flat. Knocked his ass out!
> 
> To the OP, If you have a dentist who is willing to take an upper impression and pour it up in stone or give you a upper polysyloxane vinal impression of your mouth, send it to me. I own an orthodontic dental lab and make professional mouthguards everyday. Normally these cost 150-200 at the dentist but I would charge you a whole lot less (thinking 50-75$). You will have a choice of colors to
> 
> You can PM me or call Granite Orthodontic Labs at 949-702-0982, thanks


Brandon Semenuk wears one

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/94052/

But he is also not wearing a full face when he's got it in. I would imagine if you are wearing a full face it would have to be a ****ing extreme crash to mess your teeth, but better safe than sorry I suppose. A standard boil and bite should do the trick.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Plus if you get into fisticuffs with equestrians, hikers, etc, you can protect your chompers.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*try this...*



danyiluska said:


> hey guys i need a nose guard, any recommendations?


Isn't that what the chin guard does? Some Oakley goggles have nose protection.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I had to wear mouth guards for hockey. My orthodontist made me one that was WAY more comfortable than a cheap off the shelf one. It was thinner, easier to talk with, and made me less annoyed with the fact that I had to wear one.


----------



## pedro_sandchez (May 6, 2006)

thanks for all of the info guys. I think I'm going to see if I can pick up a shock doctor since it seems to be recommended and isn't super pricey. 
This is the one they recommend for motocross 
http://www.shockdoctor.com/product/gravity-2-stc-mouthguard.aspx
so i think I'll go with that.
If it isnt' comfortable enough then I'll look into getting one custom made based on a mold of my teeth. 18 dollars is a small price to pay for the security of knowing I'm not going to break a 900 dollar veneer.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

mouth guards protect you brain more than your teeth. that bmx kid wears one though.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

b-kul said:


> mouth guards protect you brain more than your teeth. that bmx kid wears one though.


What are you basing that statement on? Care to explain?


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

pedro_sandchez said:


> thanks for all of the info guys. I think I'm going to see if I can pick up a shock doctor since it seems to be recommended and isn't super pricey.
> This is the one they recommend for motocross
> http://www.shockdoctor.com/product/gravity-2-stc-mouthguard.aspx
> so i think I'll go with that.
> If it isnt' comfortable enough then I'll look into getting one custom made based on a mold of my teeth. 18 dollars is a small price to pay for the security of knowing I'm not going to break a 900 dollar veneer.


Yes 18$ is a small price to pay, However you could crack a veneer biting into it and molding it to your teeth. Seriously get a custom made one. They are thinner and are made for YOUR mouth not some blank from Shock doctor. If you spent 900 a tooth (pretty good price by the way) I'd spend 100 on a custom mouth guard that is more comfortable and made for your teeth.
My offer still stands if you decide to go custom.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Demodude said:


> What are you basing that statement on? Care to explain?


a mouthguards #1 purpose is to prevent concussions. they keep the jaw in a fixed position so it cant slam back in a fall (or a blow to your mouth/ chin) and poke your brain. yes, it will protect your teeth but that is secondary. why do you think football players wear mouthguards. their teeth are protected by bars in the front of their helmet. or why do hockey players wear mouthguards. one is sure as hell not gonna fend off a puck. brain>teeth.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 20, 2008)

fightdentist.com or anywhere else you can get a custom mouth guard.

you can talk, breath better, and not lose the guard.

I don't use them for anything bike related but I would never go back to boil and bite for anything.


----------

